# Most Embaressing Model Loss (in game!)



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well its time to talk about the pathetic fights are model's lost that they should of won with out a problem! i will start

My Reverent Titan lost To a spacemarine captain.....3 times in a row........ Well at the same time 3 falcon's failed to pen or glance a rhino....with no cover:ireful2:


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

5 Terminators being killed by the combined blast of two fire prisms before they were about to slaughter some guardians.


----------



## ninja skills (Aug 4, 2009)

15 necron warriors and a lord being beaten in combat and run down by a emperors champion


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

ninja skills said:


> 15 necron warriors and a lord being beaten in combat and run down by a emperors champion


That happens more then you might think.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

A tricked-out nasty Chaplain and his associated assault squad slamming head-on into a unit of IG Conscripts.... and whiffing their attacks (killed maybe three of them).... and then their armor saves.

Slaughtered to the last man.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I'll have to get back to you on mine, BUT back in Third Edition when Cypher was a playable character my friend took him in his Chaos army. Cypher had this save where after he lost his last wound he had to roll 2D6 and as long as he didn't roll a 2 he was safe. I think that's how it went, anyway my friend ended up rolling the 2 and lost Cypher, but that's the funniest part this was due to CC with a bunch of Grots. He actually stopped playing with Cypher from then on. No one could convince him to use the model again, ofcourse now he's simply fluff I guess the Chaos Gods agreed with my friend.

I do have a victory story. My Avatar once endured 3 turns of Tau fire back when he only had the 5+ Invulnerable. We counted them up he actually made 80 successful 5+ invul saves during the battle. To my discredit my friend had wiped the board of everything else I had in my army before this miraculous feat took place.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

VanitusMalus said:


> I'll have to get back to you on mine, BUT back in Third Edition when Cypher was a playable character my friend took him in his Chaos army. Cypher had this save where after he lost his last wound he had to roll 2D6 and as long as he didn't roll a 2 he was safe. I think that's how it went, anyway my friend ended up rolling the 2 and lost Cypher, but that's the funniest part this was due to CC with a bunch of Grots. He actually stopped playing with Cypher from then on. No one could convince him to use the model again, ofcourse now he's simply fluff I guess the Chaos Gods agreed with my friend.
> 
> I do have a victory story. My Avatar once endured 3 turns of Tau fire back when he only had the 5+ Invulnerable. We counted them up he actually made 80 successful 5+ invul saves during the battle. To my discredit my friend had wiped the board of everything else I had in my army before this miraculous feat took place.



avatars have 4+ inv's not 5


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

With King hence this part of my statement "back when he he had only the 5+ invulnerable". I'm an old school player. In the previous codex to the current Eldar codex the Avatar only had a 5+ invulnerable save.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

VanitusMalus said:


> With King hence this part of my statement "back when he he had only the 5+ invulnerable". I'm an old school player. In the previous codex to the current Eldar codex the Avatar only had a 5+ invulnerable save.


Didn't Notice that part my bad. My 100% funniest move was...

When my 10 man guardian squad's brightlance blew up a Valkyrie first shot of the game! (This before they where plastic..)


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

7 Berzerkers (entire squad) hit by firewarriors, I fail all 7 armour saves. 7 1s and 2s... quite a sight to behold!


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh I've pulled the (again previous edition) blowing a friend's lovely little CSM Land Raider with his hard hitting Termies and Chaos Lord in Terminator armour to smithereens with a roll of a six on the old Ordnance Damage Table. I swear I think I saw a grown man cry that day, lol. I miss that chart, I use to be really good at getting that six (for anyone who never played before fifth edition: a six on the damage chart for Ordnance meant not only was the vehicle destroyed by everyone even transported models were killed with no saves of any sort). It was a shining age for Ordnance weapons.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Ha, lots of fun stuff in this topic. I can't recall a particular incident right now, but I'll post one that happened to a friend of mine back in 2nd edition, involving a Land Speeder, and... A Grot.

Certain house rules were in effect.

A lone grot (gretchin) was walking around in the open, close to a engagement between a Land Speeder and an Orky Dreadnought.

The Grot (the sole survivor in it's squad) tried shooting at the Land Speeder, barely within range of the Pea Shoota. To hit the Land Speeder the Grot needed to roll a 6 (house rules, minus ballistic skill because of target speed) which the Grot managed.

Then the Grot rolled a 1 for hit location, which means he just hit the crew. He then rolled a D2 to determine which, rolling a 1 - he'd hit the driver. Now, Space Marine sympathisers are frowning in disbelief.

Now, to wound the Space Marine he needs to roll a 6, as the Pea Shoota is str 2. The roll comes up a 6! The Space Marine has an armor save of 3+, but the player rolls a 1!!!

Sudden outburst of laughing at a desibel range most would find painful. All the players in the club are now watching.

The gunner of the Land Speeder now has a 4+ chance of taking over the controls of the craft, and everyone holds their breath as the die rolls.

FAILED!

The Land Speeder crashes to the ground, leaving only a smoking wreck and a crater! This incident has become legendary here, and I don't think anyone is going to forget 

Pointing out the match's MVP was not hard for the Ork player, who by the way ended up winning. :victory:


----------



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

Lucius taking out 3 DE warrior units in a row, with his Doom Siren (gotta love those!). Then also a single Plague Marine taking out a unit of termies.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

My Campaign hardened Belial (4 wounds, s5 and relentless warrior) was killed by a IG Commissar.

He saved all his wounds caused by me, then caused two hits back, I failed both, lost combat, failed both my No Retreat rolls -_-


My friends baneblade fell through the floor of a building in the old cityfight rules, you had to roll 2d6 for moving through a building or something, double 1 and the vehicle was wrecked.. bye bye baneblade <.< EVen better is that there was a techpriest stood behind going o_o


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have to say that having my oponent turning my prince into a squid in his first turn felt quite sad. Other then that, a unit of placue marines fighting a seer council for 5!! consequtive turns was quite hillarious. I saved mine with FnP and he with fortune.


----------



## khael (Jul 4, 2009)

most embarrassing loss - my tooled up ravenwing squad charges in for the kill on the remains of an iron warriors squad (I think he had four left) and all six of them die without inflicting a single wound. This after I'd been bragging about how nicely painted they were and how they were going to wipe the table clean. 

My best moment happened in the same battle, when my assault sergeant with his storm shield and power weapon went toe to toe with a tooled up daemon prince (from the old chaos codex, not the new one) for two full rounds of close combat by himself after the daemon prince annilated the rest of the squad. I think I made eight or nine straight 5+ invulnerable save throws before he finally dropped. And he got a few good licks in too.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

I play fantasy more than I play 40k, but I killed a 400 to 500 point Daemon Prince with a less than 100 point squad of skinks. XD Hooray for poisoned weapons!


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

My most embarassing loss was when I let a Nobs squad and a boys squad hit four full squads of fire warriors and two units of pathfinders. I managed to kill a handful of orks but lost by _twenty-five_ wounds and each squad got cut down. Embarrassing, but hilariously bad; I was cracking up afterwords. That's why I hate an ork truck rush.

My most frustrating loss was against Et Spiritas Dorn. Two games in a row his devastator team shoots my broadsides, both times the lascannons either miss or are saved by the shield drones, but the missile launchers both hit and wound on the broadsides. Both times, I roll snake eyes. Still hate that, but they have provided enough valuable entertainment in other games... like failing to hit a battlewagon from three inches away unit they get behind it, after beating down a warboss.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lost a Flyrant to Lasgun fire a few times, before they got the order buff.

Losing Genestealers from the explosion they make by killing a vehicle, that's always embarrassing :S


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

Old 4th ed Whirlwind mine template destoying a Dreadnaught three 6's in a row (6 to hit, 6 to pen, 6 to blow up) other player was not impressed but was still priceless.

Unit of Scouts holding up a Daemon Prince for 4 turns (upgraded to Marines after that :biggrin.

Loosing a whole command squad (with attached commander, Librarian, chaplain) due to 4th ed ordinance rules = 700+ points down the drain.... that was not a good day.

Best one was having a lone tactical marine taking 2 or 3 Melta shots out in the open at the end of an annihlation game and making all of his 6+ save's from going to ground :laugh:


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

my new full IG strom troops charge a group of fire warrior in cover l got 30 attacks and did not cause a signal wound attack back and killed one man they won combat l failed a my leadership and got cut down by them :cray:


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

In a large apocalypse game, about 10,000 points I think, the enemy chaos player rolled his Landraider into bright lance range, he did pop smoke but 12 bright lance's opened up on it, two blew up the landraider, then the 3 terminators and lucius the eternal got mowed down, abbadon was left standing with 1 wound. 

Later on that turn, my baneblade opened fire on a unit of destroyers, which then scattered onto abbadon, which he survived. Then the next turn, a stay vortex grenade fell on him, poor bastard didn't even get to shoot anything...


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

lol at abbadon

mine was a 1000 point game, i lost, in total i killed 4 space marines the whole game, my inqusitor was ripped by a dreadnaught, an arty strike tookout 13 sisters out of 2 squads, rhinos were destroyed, seraphim deep striked into epic fail and was destroyed by landing on the enemy, my exorcist killed the 4 SM and was blown up then, it was a horrible game lol, still food fun


----------



## Audun54 (Jul 24, 2009)

most embarassing loss for me was back in fourth when my land raider got wrecked by a glancing shot by the first shot of the game
most embarrassing loss I ever inflicted was back in 3rd edition during a 1500 point game when a bloodthirster charged one of my guardsmen squads, missed with all of its attacks, was wounded by the guardsmen and then died due to instability


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Had 5 scouts outflank within range of 6 seraphim and my canoness. My unit got him with 6 shotgun shots, failed 3 armour saves. In the assault phase they were charged wiffed all their attacks lost combat, failed an unmodified leadership test on an 11 than proceeded to get run down and killed.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Once i played a 750 pt game against a tau player. I lost 3 guardsmen over the course of 15 minutes. it took me 15 minutes to OUTSHOOT a tau player. That is something i will never forget(my opponent was rolling really badly, but thats the cause of losses most of the time)


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

My Nobz squad, fully armed to da teef with PK's, BC's, CB's, along with a fully kitted out Warboss got charged by an eight man Berserker squad, i lost 4 Nobz due to horrible rolls and stupidly my Warboss and the rest failed to inflict any wounds AT ALL! So many 3's for hits and ones to wound! To add insult to injury I failed my BP re-roll and got run down by them....all those points down the drain


----------



## axyl (Aug 25, 2008)

My Wraithlord on the very first turn of the game. My opponent fires his devastator squad with 4 missile launchers at my Wriathlord in cover. Three hit, those three wound, then I fail three cover saves. 

Final result...one dead wraithlord.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

My BA vs. Tyrannids. On the second turn, the red terror pops up and eats Dante. I was thinking along the lines of "what the #[email protected]!? Revenge time!" and sent Mephiston at the Terror in my assault phase. I fluffed all rolls, and he ate Mephiston too. Combined loss of over 400 points in one round. :suicide:


----------



## pawatt (May 16, 2009)

*My ankle!*

After surviving 4 turns of 2 devastator squads firing at him, My avatar on 1 wound fails his dangerous terrain tests as he charges over ruins into CC

"hey that really hurt, I brought all my weight on a turned ankle"

"what do you mean its only a sprain!"


----------



## Keelia (Aug 3, 2009)

Mine was just last weekend. 10 man Templar crusader squad charges into a 7 man plague marine squad. 30 attacks....3 of which are powered. Reroll all misses land like 25 attacks..........rolled 25 dice to wound. i wound 5...he makes all his saves....he attacks back with 14.....hits all......wounds 10.........i fail 6.........i wanted to cry...Lost combat with fearless unit.........missed like 2 more saves....


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I generally find that Lysander take a couple of wounds from the average IG infantry squad in cc. He's happy to fight daemon princes and carnifexes all day long, but show him a lasgun with a bayonnet on it and he cries like a baby.


----------



## Wolvengrad (Aug 12, 2009)

a single Guardsmen sgt killing 1 oblit and 3 plague marines in cc with taking 3 hits from the oblit (1's rolled to wound) and survived a 5 man plague marine charge


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

an incident from the old 40k adeptus titanicus game.

got one warlord titan out of my battlegroup killed with the first shot fired in the battle. by an ork shokk-attack-gun. my buddy rolled a double for bypassing the shields, his shot didn't scatter on the warlords template (two dice with direct hit) and he hit the head dead on. the fear crazed gretchins materialized inside the princeps compartment (and most probably even inside the poor princeps himself) wrecking everything (damage roll of 6). 
the mighty warlord topples over and destroys 2 additional chimeras and six stands of imperial guardsmen.
the chances for such an event are about 0,5% :shok: gretchinss kill a battle titan. ouch.
never suffered such a humiliating loss again.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Deepstriking Terminator Squad, comes in every turn (2-6). Turn 2 I scatter into an enemy unit, roll delayed. Turn 3 I scatter into a friendly unit, roll delayed. Turn 4 I scatter off the table, roll delayed. Turn 5 I scatter onto a friendly unit and roll delayed. Turn 6 I aim for the middle of an open field, scatter 12" into the only impassible terrain in the game and roll a terrible accident. 'Nuf said.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A single striking scorpion once took out 5 of my Wolf Guard termies after all his squad mates were shredded in the previous round. Also lost a Wolf Priest with 4+ inv save to a las pistol.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Two monoliths to one Lascannon.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Losing a Daemon Prince to 6 Fire Warriors in Close combat.


----------



## Koshana (Aug 12, 2009)

My Dreadnought to a lucky shot with an Ork Boyz Slugga.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

A squad of goblin archers killed my Dragon Slayer in one turn, before he could kill anything.


----------



## LostIsland (May 7, 2009)

A single spinegaunt surviving two rounds of cc with a Master of the forge with servo harness before finally chewing his face off, in two separate games.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Koshana said:


> My Dreadnought to a lucky shot with an Ork Boyz Slugga.


Dude, is that even possible?


----------



## skeam224 (Aug 10, 2009)

When my much needed terminators deep striked only to have a mishap due to landing on an enemy model. They were killed. I have from here on out never deepstriked again.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

My archon on jetbike charging into an 6 man dev squad only to overdose once, loose a wound then only kill 2 marines and get smashed back and killed whilst having a 2+ Invul Save.

Other than that, having a 15 man warrior squad and a 10 man sniper squad shoot at a single marine behind cover for 3 turns only to kill it one turn before the game ends


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

10 Assault Marines charge a full tau squad. I lost 9 marines to them in cc. the Sergeant took his revenge by slaughtering them, then next turn, he got into cc with one of the three tanks on the field and destroyed it before getting mowed down by a different firewarrior squad and one of his tanks combined. gotta love power weps even though it didnt help him next turn.

same game I had lost pretty much every other model on the board, except for one lascannon Devestator Marine, my captain, and a full squad of Tac marines which I kept inside a building. So my opponent tried to ram my remaining Dev Marine, he lives. my turn, the lascannon took out of the tank. so that is two out of three tanks gone. Then I send my lone captain to their side, he engages the last Firewarrior squad (full) and slaughters them all only taking 1 wound in the process. then he takes out the last tank with his power-fist on the last turn. I won. humiliation on both sides. 

oh something I forgot to add, my 5 man term squad got taken out by the firewarrior squad that my captain took out later in the game as mentioned above. My Pred tank got taken out second turn by one of the tanks. my dreadnought got immobilized first turn, and my land speeder only moved 12" once before also getting immobilized. the dread and land speeder dished out some casualties to a third firewarrior squad before they both got destroyed maybe 2 or 3 turns later. sad day for my space marines and an even sadder day for the tau. sadder day for the tau because the tanks got taken out by one different person. was friggin funny.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Damn, that is one badass Captain you have there, *DeathJester*. Haha, but that's what I see as a good game if both sides get chewed up some. They're the most interesting ones.


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

kind of embarasing for my opponent, but not me, It was back in the good old unbalanced 4th edition days, i was playing against Tau' and i was down to about 6 guys(2 gaunts, 3 genetealers, and a broodlord) at the end of his 2nd turn of shooting, on my turn i hit his line with my broodlord, and genestealers, they preceeded to wipe the first squad of fire warriors, from there they combat hopped for the rest of the game, i lost 1 genestealer, and he had 2 guys left at the end of the game, we agreed that while it was technically a draw, that i counted as winning:grin::grin:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

rokar4life said:


> kind of embarasing for my opponent, but not me, It was back in the good old unbalanced 4th edition days, i was playing against Tau' and i was down to about 6 guys(2 gaunts, 3 genetealers, and a broodlord) at the end of his 2nd turn of shooting, on my turn i hit his line with my broodlord, and genestealers, they preceeded to wipe the first squad of fire warriors, from there they combat hopped for the rest of the game, i lost 1 genestealer, and he had 2 guys left at the end of the game, we agreed that while it was technically a draw, that i counted as winning:grin::grin:


That must have either been a really small game, or a LOT of lucky rolls for the tau :laugh:


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

Winterous said:


> That must have either been a really small game, or a LOT of lucky rolls for the tau :laugh:


1500, and yes, he got lucky, and i didn't have extended carapace


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Most embarrassing loss I've seen was during an apocalypse megabattle. The tables are linked by only two bridges, and a space wolves player rushes his land raider across one bridge on turn 1. For background information, there are 4 baneblades, 2 more land raiders, about 6 chimeras, and something in the order of 10 leman russes behind this land raider trying to use the bridge. Determined to get a turn 1 charge, he moves the full 12 up onto some rocks, then rolls a 1 for difficult terrain. That was embarrassing, but then next turn someone on the chaos side outflanked a brass scorpion onto that side of the table, and proceeded to engage it in combat with marneus calgar + honour guard. They won, but it blew up and went for a 24" radius D strength hit (or however the apocalyptic explosion works.) That took a structure point off of each baneblade, and wiped all the chimeras and leman russes and all but one of the land raiders (the one on the bridge.)

My most humiliating model loss was with plague marines. Some tau open up on my plague marines, 24 shots. I'm anticipating 12 hits, and he gets that. But then he rolls 10 (!!) successful wounds. I roll my 10 armor saves, fail ALL 10. No problem, I think, feel no pain will save me. I roll my feel no pain, and again fail ALL 10. Those firewarriors were promoted to battlesuits for our next game (typhus ate them all in close combat that game, though)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

You haven't seen sad till you watch a titan blow its self up. (go scatter dice!)


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

Played a doubles game where my mate's 6 man special weapons squad was assaulted by brother captain stern of the grey knights, he charged caused no wounds, the lowly guardsmen caused 1 unsaved wound, he tried to run, they cut him down where he stood.

Excellent.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

matty570 said:


> Played a doubles game where my mate's 6 man special weapons squad was assaulted by brother captain stern of the grey knights, he charged caused no wounds, the lowly guardsmen caused 1 unsaved wound, he tried to run, they cut him down where he stood.
> 
> Excellent.


Er, all Grey Knights are fearless, that situation is impossible.


----------



## Keelia (Aug 3, 2009)

Ha new one as of last night. Power fist guy from my templar assault squad is the sole Survivor of about 30 saves on the squad from shooting and flaming. My turn he charges into 3 tau crisus suits....i dont know tau...the flamer, plasma gun ones. He gets 6 str 5 attacks.....wounds on all 6.... I make all the saves.......I roll my 3 power fist attacks....hit all 3.........then i go to wound......thinking im about to damn near wipe a squad with a lone assault marine.....i ROLLED 3 1s.

Karma was on my side though......couple turns later that marine is still alive and kicking.....The tau player was so afraid of this marine that he marker lit the hell out of him......shot him with 2 9 man fire warrior squads.....i make all the saves.....then he attempts to shoot 3 broad sides at him.....MISSES ALL SHOTS...........lone marine charges into the nearest hammer head.....hits it....pens it.....blows it up on a 6.....dies to explosion.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Keelia said:


> Ha new one as of last night. Power fist guy from my templar assault squad is the sole Survivor of about 30 saves on the squad from shooting and flaming. My turn he charges into 3 tau crisus suits....i dont know tau...the flamer, plasma gun ones. He gets 6 str 5 attacks.....wounds on all 6.... I make all the saves.......I roll my 3 power fist attacks....hit all 3.........then i go to wound......thinking im about to damn near wipe a squad with a lone assault marine.....i ROLLED 3 1s.
> 
> Karma was on my side though......couple turns later that marine is still alive and kicking.....The tau player was so afraid of this marine that he marker lit the hell out of him......shot him with 2 9 man fire warrior squads.....i make all the saves.....then he attempts to shoot 3 broad sides at him.....MISSES ALL SHOTS...........lone marine charges into the nearest hammer head.....hits it....pens it.....blows it up on a 6.....dies to explosion.


Dude, +rep for that.


----------



## Keelia (Aug 3, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Dude, +rep for that.



And accually the funny part is.......that whole squad including the PF marine were all proxies because i had to model substitue. They were acually one of my old word bearers CC tac squads....and the PF was the aspiring champion with the pointing power fist.....

Thise model will now be converted and WILL fit into my templars army......Chaos or not.....he was once a loyalist marine and it showed lost night


----------



## Metch (Aug 8, 2009)

My beloved Deceiver that costs a whopping 300 points was taken down by orky shooting


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Technically from Warhammer Fantasy, but still good. I charged Archaon (Fantasy's equivalent of Abaddon) into a unit of goblins. I fluffed every single attack, and my daemon blade took off 2 of my own wounds. Then, the goblins ganged up and stabbed him, managing to get 17 wounds :shok:. Archaon has a 2+ save, I rolled eight 1's and died. Crap.


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Metch said:


> My beloved Deceiver that costs a whopping 300 points was taken down by orky shooting


You think that's bad, mine was turned into a Squiq by Zogwort.


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

i once lost a lash daemon princes to a rhinos storm bolter


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

@Alex: I think that's the funniest thing I've heard yet! :laugh:


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I hate fighting necrons, so decided to take eldrad backing up a 5 man dark reaper squad. Guided shooting against doomed enemies was fun, but the grin on my face was wiped clean off when his scarab charge took every single man down..including eldrad.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

This one was more embarrassing for the opponent, but it was still pretty good.

We were playing an annihilation match, my orks against his chaos. After a few turns, all I had left were a small squad of lootas and a trukk, and he had a greater daemon (or maybe a daemon prince? Whichever has T6). Anyway, I moved my lootas into the trukk and drove away (it was the only way to keep them alive...). He charged the trukk, and didn't roll any 6's so he did nothing. Then I did the orky thing and shot his daemon in the face with about 20 deffgun shots. By the end of that he had only 1 wound left (darn...) and during his turn he attacked and destroyed the trukk. It ended up exploding. Guess what happened to the greater daemon? He went down with it (6 to wound, 1 to save), KABOOM! lol. Needless to say, my opponent wasn't too happy about that.


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> @Alex: I think that's the funniest thing I've heard yet! :laugh:


It gets worse, for his encore my opponent flank marched a skullhamma onto the board right next to my Pylon and a trio of monoliths ( That had the two monolith datasheets) deploying Nobs, Ghazagull and some Terminators and destroyed it, leaving 3 warrior squads and 3 monoliths looking very vulnerable. I managed to kill quite a lot, teleporting a 4th group of warriors to mop up some survivors. I realised in the last turn these warriors had been sitting on my objective which meant that my opponent had one objective and I had none.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

My daemon prince with MoN against my friend who played SoB. Had one wound left before getting assualted by his inquisitor and retinue, surviving all the blows from power weapons and multiple combat attacks, only to be cut down by a cherub(sp?) im not quite sure how a flying baby thing would deal a fatal wound to a DP but...it happened :shok:


----------



## SpacedGhost (Dec 16, 2008)

Off hand I can't think of an unexpectedly embarrassing loss to any of my models. My luck tends to be poor defensively (I roll terrible armor saves), average to good offensively but miss a lot of MG shots I shouldn't. Additionally I can make some really boneheaded plays - poor movement, poor deployment, and pretty much feel it's earned when my models die from my stupidity. Moral of the rant being... I'm usually not surprised when I lose models to any situation. Random dice are random - crazy things happen in TT gaming.

My friend last week, however, was livid that he lost a squad of nobs+thraka to two different tactical squads. He had taken a single wound to Thraka from a Rhino SB (which ended being a major deal in the following assault), and decided to split Thraka from the Nob Squad to assault one squad of tactical marines in one direction, and another squad of tactical marines in a different direction. This tactic had paid off a day earlier against my other friend's tyranids when it resulted in the death of three carnifexes - two of them in a multi-assault the nobs managed; one from thraka alone. He easily got the assault and then proceeded to lose over the course of two/three turns. Thraka scored a single wound against the tactical marines on the assault (rolled terrible to hit/wound - lucky for me), and took some PF chin music from the sergeant in the squad. The PF scored one wound that is, and Thraka easily avoided the hits/wounds from the regular marines in the squad. He then killed another three marines in the next assault phase - my marines lost that combat by two stayed to fight and killed Thraka a turn later. On the other tactical marine front a similar situation unfolded, except that I lost a few more tactical marines, but they managed to do a nice fall back/shoot/assault back in trick (not from combat tactics; BA don't have that rule - that's just how the dice happened to go). My friend was rather upset/embarrassed.


----------

